# Pulmonary Venography what do I code?



## coding?4u (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,

My Doc is doing an ablation and wants to bill for a Pulm Veno. I understand based on his documentation why, but don't know what to code.  Does anyone have an idea of what code to properly bill?  Thanks in advance any guidance.
Cathy


----------

